# Little Annie Is Off To Her Forever Home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Annie is on her way to Santa Barbara, CA.

New mom hired a transport service to pick her up. Transport lady is Beverly. I love her.
She's a good gal, and spent close to an hour with us, just visiting. It was nice. 

And yep, I bawled. It was very hard to let go of Annie. She's a good girl.

*HERE'S BEV, AND ANNIE

[attachment=51891:Anniebev.jpg]

NOW DEB, AND ANNIE

[attachment=51892:Anniedeb.jpg]

AND YEP, ANNIE SNUGGLING WITH HER BFF, RAUL

[attachment=51893:AnnieRaul.jpg]





*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So Annie's going to be a beach girl! How nice she's got a great home. :chili: 

Don't worry Deb, there will be more (unfortunately) to come to your home, looking for the special love only you can give. :tender:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aw, way to go, Deb!! Another great home for another beautiful baby!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't imagine how you do it. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's lookin' good. Her ears look just about healed!!!! Fantastic. What a great way to start the next chapter in her life.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We love you Deb, you truly are amazing :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great job, Deb That was fast, she's a cutie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

Sweetness and Tessa are sending slurpy puppy kisses your way! They thank you on behalf of fluff butts everywhere!

Maggie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, You are a very special person and so glad you came into our life to help so many of these rescues. I hope we can give you an emotional break for awhile. Annie's foster Mom is sooo happy with Annie and so grateful to you for caring for her and giving her back her life. I am grateful too. That sweet girl would have been euthanized without your home for her to go to. Many hugs, Edie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so wonderful for little Annie. :wub: :wub: You did such a wonderful job with her Deb, it does not even look like she had surgery on her ears. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Santa Barbara....How cool is that! One of the best places in the country!
You did great for Annie, Deb!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hugs to you Deb it never gets easy :bysmilie: I am so happy for precious Annie, she deserves to live a life of a princess  and I hope she does.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah Deb and Annie.. We will miss you sweet little girl..... Lots of licks and tail wags for you... :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, I'm happy for Annie, she'll a have a happy life in her new home :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow Deb, I am more and more impressed, just a week ago she was "aced" up and now look at her - she has come such a long way and with all the love that she was surrounded with - even LBB and Henry give their own twist to the flavour ...

Off you go Annie, stay safe and be happy in your forever home ..

Deb - you need a brag book with all these rescues - photos of them coming in and then leaving ...

Yes, even our cheeky boy Oliver with 2 different coloured casts in a matter of 3 hours :w00t: - to him hugging his new dad ... awwwwwwww


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

Wonderful job with this little girl. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Santa Barbara!! I wonder if they'd adopt me too!

I think this is just wonderful! Every adoption just warms my heart!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...good for Annie. I pray she lives a pain-free life in wonderful Santa Barbara. She deserves the best and I hope she gets it! Thank you again for all that you did for her! :dothewave:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, #1 Mom. You should be proud of yourself, too! 
xoxoxox


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, I'm SO happy for Annie :wub: and thrilled that she has a wonderful new home. :thumbsup: But as usual, bittersweet for you - I just don't know
how you do it! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you heard how things are going for Annie? I wonder if they are close to those fires up there? Hope not.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ May 7 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773378


> Have you heard how things are going for Annie? I wonder if they are close to those fires up there? Hope not.[/B]


Bless your heart for thinking of Annie, and the fires. Yep, they are very close. Close enough to see the flames.
Edie, and I, are keeping in contact. Here's the latest email:

FYI...have decided to stay home with my family today...everything is calm right now in SB, but they are expecting the winds to pick up later and that makes for a very uncertain situation. Edie is your Grandson down here? All the little guys are fine...but they know that all is not well...we are all breathing and eating smoke and ash.Annie is very sleepy this morning, but she is calm. Dave keeps checking on her. I need to take everyone out to walk before it gets too warm....they say somewhere in the high 90's to 100 degrees ....not looking forward to today...I pray everything calms down....Will keep you posted...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww ... Deb. :smootch: Although I'm sure it's been bittersweet for you to send Annie to her forever home ... you are the one who has given Annie so much already. You are the one who brought her back to health ... emotionally and physically. 

I love, love the picture of you and Annie together. It's beautiful. You will always have a special place in Annie's heart ... just as you will for her. :wub: 

Thank you once again, Deb, for taking care of, and giving yet another fluff baby ... the wonderful gift to go on to have a happy and healthy life. :tender: 

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ May 7 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773403


> Awwwww ... Deb. :smootch: Although I'm sure it's been bittersweet for you to send Annie to her forever home ... you are the one who has given Annie so much already. You are the one who brought her back to health ... emotionally and physically.
> 
> I love, love the picture of you and Annie together. It's beautiful. You will always have a special place in Annie's heart ... just as you will for her. :wub:
> 
> ...


I love YOU!! You're a dear, and thoughtful friend. I've missed YOU, Marie ~ :smootch: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Little Annie looks adorable and so healthy and her ears look so pink and perky!!! The pic of the two of you is so bittersweet. How do you do it Deb? I would want to keep Annie forever...........you are a very special person!!!!


----------

